# 310 Th



## HPierson (Jun 1, 2012)

My wife and I are considering the 310TB as I ride a Harlley Ultra Classic. We looked at the 280 last year, but did not like the way the bedroom was open with no door, or the way the bedroom slide went straight out the back.

The only other issue was that I had read that the ramp was to steep and that my bike would bottom out when loading. They did offer a ramp extension, but I am not sure of the price or how well it worked. I am hoping that Keystone corrected this problem with the 310TB which we really like? Anyone try loading a big Harley?

Thanks
Harrry


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Go to the mail Forum page and search for "ramp" and I'm sure you'll find the info you're looking for.

glen...


----------



## Rog (Mar 9, 2013)

HPierson said:


> My wife and I are considering the 310TB as I ride a Harlley Ultra Classic. We looked at the 280 last year, but did not like the way the bedroom was open with no door, or the way the bedroom slide went straight out the back.
> 
> The only other issue was that I had read that the ramp was to steep and that my bike would bottom out when loading. They did offer a ramp extension, but I am not sure of the price or how well it worked. I am hoping that Keystone corrected this problem with the 310TB which we really like? Anyone try loading a big Harley?
> 
> ...


I'm picking mine up next week. I ride an 06 Heritage. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## HPierson (Jun 1, 2012)

I had an 04 Heritage Softail Classic that I road to Sturgis and then out to Califfornia and back twice. You should have no problem fitting that bike in the 310TB. Let me know how you make out. We are 95% sure we will go will the Outback. My only concern is will my Ultra Classic fit? And will my 2013 Fird F150 Outback (11300lbs towing w/max tow package) handle the weight. if you weight your unit with bike in front, I would be very interested in what % of the bikes weight is transferred to the hitch weight. 765Lbs I beleive when empty?

Harry

quote name='Rog' date='09 March 2013 - 09:14 PM' timestamp='1362881699' post='435618']



HPierson said:


> My wife and I are considering the 310TB as I ride a Harlley Ultra Classic. We looked at the 280 last year, but did not like the way the bedroom was open with no door, or the way the bedroom slide went straight out the back.
> 
> The only other issue was that I had read that the ramp was to steep and that my bike would bottom out when loading. They did offer a ramp extension, but I am not sure of the price or how well it worked. I am hoping that Keystone corrected this problem with the 310TB which we really like? Anyone try loading a big Harley?
> 
> ...


I'm picking mine up next week. I ride an 06 Heritage. I'll let you know how it goes.
[/quote]


----------

